# Retrofit old charcoal filter in the claroswiss models (sage baristea express)



## totalwise (Jun 18, 2020)

hello, I got the neweer sage barista express which the long white (rip off) filters. pictured here: https://www.sageappliances.com/uk/en/parts-accessories/accessories/ses008wht0neu1.html

Does anyone know if you can retrofit the older filter holders and filters on the newer one? What about if I retrofit the water tank itself?


----------



## totalwise (Jun 18, 2020)

The water tank is their spares page does not reference any specific model so I presume the tank is the same on both the older and newer models, therefore the filter fitment would be the same?

https://www.sageappliances.com/uk/en/parts-accessories/parts/sp0023737.html


----------



## totalwise (Jun 18, 2020)

I've measured the circle part and it's measuring 33mm inner diameter, 36mm outer diameter.

Would be greatful if someone could measure theirs or post picture up to compare.


----------

